# More than one team in an age group?



## soccermail2020 (Jul 27, 2021)

Has ECNL/ECRL ever allowed more than one team at an age group? Or are there any rules against doing this?


----------



## Soccer (Jul 27, 2021)

Never, except for -  Just Slamners, Eclipse, Michigan Hawks PDA, Concorde. I might be missing one.  Have two in an age group.  But that is because after first year of DA, ECNL offered two teams to come back.  

we will never see this again.


----------



## Dargle (Jul 27, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> Has ECNL/ECRL ever allowed more than one team at an age group? Or are there any rules against doing this?


FC Golden State negotiated for some second teams this year when they put their DA teams in Boys ECNL after already having teams in ECNL the year before.  They didn’t want to be forced to “demote” their pre-existing ECNL teams to ECRL.  They called them FCGS West (Pasadena) and East (Pomona).


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jul 27, 2021)

So a club who has a ECNL and an ECRL team already in an age group right now and requests that a third team to be given ECRL status is not likely to be granted this?


----------



## Pavo (Jul 27, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So a club who has a ECNL and an ECRL team already in an age group right now and requests that a third team to be given ECRL status is not likely to be granted this?


I am certain it will happen at some point, if not already. No rules, buddy.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 28, 2021)

Soccer said:


> Never, except for -  Just Slamners, Eclipse, Michigan Hawks PDA, Concorde. I might be missing one.  Have two in an age group.  But that is because after first year of DA, ECNL offered two teams to come back.
> 
> we will never see this again.


FC Stars, Real Colorado, Crossfire, Sting & SLSG. I’ve heard that 2 teams was the sticking point for Top Hat at one point in their negotiations to try to get back into ECNL.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 28, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So a club who has a ECNL and an ECRL team already in an age group right now and requests that a third team to be given ECRL status is not likely to be granted this?


 I can see them adding more than one ECRL team just to make more money.  That would be be the biggest scam in youth soccer.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 28, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So a club who has a ECNL and an ECRL team already in an age group right now and requests that a third team to be given ECRL status is not likely to be granted this?


I would say no, especially not for this fall.  So don’t buy that sales pitch.  
Schedules are already out to clubs.


----------



## focomoso (Jul 28, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So a club who has a ECNL and an ECRL team already in an age group right now and requests that a third team to be given ECRL status is not likely to be granted this?


This depends on whether there's a legitimate way to say that this new team is from a different "club". Surf, for example, can have multiple teams by considering SD Surf, LA Surf as separate, same with Golden State East and West. If you can do that, then maybe, but if you're really the same club, I don't see this happening (but I'm no insider).


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 28, 2021)

focomoso said:


> This depends on whether there's a legitimate way to say that this new team is from a different "club". Surf, for example, can have multiple teams by considering SD Surf, LA Surf as separate, same with Golden State East and West. If you can do that, then maybe, but if you're really the same club, I don't see this happening (but I'm no insider).


Pretty much any club (affiliates are different clubs) in ECNL SW can also have ECRL teams if they want.    Potential for 4 teams per age group combined (2+2)  for those with doubles.

Typically just (2) in ECNL +  (1) ECRL.   However with the composite (u18/19) going away for the girls might see more teams in ECRL from existing members.


----------

